# New guy, parts help please



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

Hello.
I have a Craftsman 10/32 driftbreaker 536.882702. I have had this thing for 10 years probably. I absolutely love it. 
Parts are getting hard to come by though. For the most part I do ok substituting for other parts that will work. Had to ditch the belt cover because I couldn't find exactly the right spring that broke so I found one close enough and adjusted the pullies. No big deal. Couldn't get a replacement cable for the drive engagement lever so I just bought the stuff and made one.
The cutting edge was getting worn so I had a plan to grind off the rivets and replace it with a new steel bar. hahaha, yeah right. I ground the off to find that they are hot rivets and basically welded the cutting edge on. So I removed it carefully, adjusted it down about 1/2 inch and welded it back on. Good as new

I would love to know how old this thing is. It runs like new

My biggest issue is the drive chain will occasionally jump off. I thought perhaps I needed to remove a link but on deeper inspection that was not the issue. The wheel bearings are wore and allowing the axle to travel enough to loosen the chain.
Now I am stumped. There is nowhere I can find that has these rubber ball insert bearings. Listed on searspartsdirect as s.a. bearing #56037
I can post pics if it would help. it is the rubber ball that slides over the axle and two steel collars that bolt to the frame to capture and hold the ball.

Now I am certain that someone has had to replace theirs and I am hoping that someone will have a suitable replacement part number to help me out. 
I am not afraid of modification if necessary. I have already removed the stupid steel wheel guides on the side and replaced with steel skids off of an ariens. (parts were readily available)


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

The old Craftsman Drift breakers were built like tanks.
Please post some pics of the machine, the axle bearing or bushings you mentioned and the tractor internals.
If it still has the original Tecumseh engine, the DOM of the engine can be decoded from the Tecumseh serial #, although posting photos of the machine will probably get you approximate age of the machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" rubber ball insert bearings " Not sure what you are talking about here ... photo would help.

" Had to ditch the belt cover " ....You really want to put that back, as you want the belts kept dry and protected.

If you're doing pavement, poly skids are way better for gliding along and maneuvering .... if over gravel, steel skids are fine, just make sure you keep the bucket adjusted way above the gravel plane to avoid gravel ingestion and damage.

As far as bearings/bushings go, a place like Graingers will have about any size you need, as well as housings ....


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I took apart and scrapped an early 70s AMF three stage blower very similar or identical to the early Craftsman Drift Breakers and I think it had steel bushings trapped between two plates. Did the ball/bushing/bearing look like this?


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> I took apart and scrapped an early 70s AMF three stage blower very similar or identical to the early Craftsman Drift Breakers and I think it had steel bushings trapped between two plates. Did the ball/bushing/bearing look like this?
> 
> View attachment 202711


It looks similar but is black hard rubber. I will try to take it apart tonight and get pictures.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I have seen them in black plastic but not rubber.


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> I have seen them in black plastic but not rubber.


Ok, could be plastic. I figured after 20ish years it may have been hardened rubber.


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

I can disassemble for better pics later.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If that shaft is 3/4" in diameter, it would probably be easier to change out the original set-up with the later style bushing that combined the flange and bushing into one piece even if you had to drill new holes.

*Craftsman Noma Sears current number Murray 9517ma*


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> If that shaft is 3/4" in diameter, it would probably be easier to change out the original set-up with the later style bushing that combined the flange and bushing into one piece even if you had to drill new holes.
> 
> *Craftsman Noma Sears current number Murray 9517ma*
> 
> View attachment 202801


Thanks. I will look into that. This is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. I know I can't get the original part anymore. I can't even find good info on the original part by searching the internet. It's like looking for bigfoot. I figured it would be a re-engineer with a newer style part but I didn't know what to use


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If the issue you're having relates to bushings on either the auger or axel, here's a thread that you might be interested in relating to replacing the plastic bushings with roller bearings: (24) Plastic bushings to bearings | Snowblower Forum
Most of the parts you'll need in the future are still available otherwise. The cable that controls the drive/auger can be replaced with the one that controls the chute though it only has a loop on either end instead of a loop and S hook. You will have to make a clevis for one end, but it will work. The springs on the drive/auger control are also still available, but IIRC the part now is from B+S and starts with a MA, but they are available.
On a side note, almost all the Red&White or Black&Gray units are virtually identical, and parts will interchange as long as they have the 7HP or larger engine. 
I've rebuilt probably a dozen of them, in fact my personal blower (The Searsasaurus) started out like the one in the previous picture though a little older and is Red&White but otherwise identical. I've done a fair number of modifications to it over the years and I'm well pleased with how it works. There's another thread I put together on how to split the drive and auger controls from 1 handle to 2.
If you have questions, just ask and I'm sure you'll get the answers you need.
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought I had a doc on a similar machine I rebuilt, well I found it. It's a 5 mb pdf that covers most everything on a pretty sad blower I rebuilt. I attached it as it pertains to those doing this type machine.


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

That's great! Thank you


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I found some of the parts I took off that old junker, I think these were off the top auger shaft as it is a half inch bore. 
Did you ever start work on this project?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The round bearing, check 56037 or 48666, probably now with a MA in front of it. They still were available the other year.


----------



## phenrichs78 (2 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> I found some of the parts I took off that old junker, I think these were off the top auger shaft as it is a half inch bore.
> Did you ever start work on this project?
> 
> View attachment 203963


Yes, this is the part. It is the axle bushing/bearing. I have searched and can't find anything like that available anywhere that I could find.
I am thinking changing it out to a flange bearing which will probably mean some additional modification for spacers and such.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

If you are going to upgrade to a flange bearing look for the self-aligning model as it allows for an out of square shaft to flange installation, without binding the bearing in any way. It will last longer.
It's likely the same reason a ball style bushing was used.


----------

